# Latest and Greatest or DIYer Junk?



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought a 4" recessed LED to mount to a J-box and it came with these push connectors. Then I saw that they aren't just included with these LEDs, you can buy them instead of wire nuts. 

I'm no electrician but I'm allowed to play one on my own house in my town and I'm about device out my living room. What's the deal with these push connectors? Growing trend or just more DIYer junk? Too soon to say?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

They have been a around for quite awhile. Halo comes with them.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Love them unless you have stranded wire. There are clamp type versions that are great for that.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Most people call em by the brand name Wago.

I like push connectors, some electricians think they are crap.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Based on low voltage push connectors, I think they're fine.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

I particularly like them for remodeling where wires never seem very long coming out of the box. If it wasn't for stranded, I'd totally abandon regular nuts.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Alot of guys use them anymore. Might try some after burn through the wire nuts I have,


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

They look like they would take up too much room in a box.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> They look like they would take up too much room in a box.



My picture makes it look bigger than it is in reality. The four wire push connector is hardly any bigger than the double shown above. I think they might actually take up less space in the box depending on what you're trying to jam in there.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a few in the truck but I rarely use them as I mostly use stranded wire. I use plenty of barrier strips though:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Here are the wago ones that clamp. Great when you have very limited wire in a pancake box and are hanging a light.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Well no one barged in and called me an idiot or said my house was going to burn down so I feel like this thread has been a success. I'm going to use the Wagos in my living room.


----------



## rich9112 (Mar 31, 2010)

Personally, I would be cautious of higher (residential) amperage applications like living room plugs. They have a small area of surface contact with the spring/push connection and are prone to failure. I only use them for lower amp light fixtures due to bad experiences. Give them a good tug and make sure they're tight. They are faster but not as good as wire nuts.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I have a few in the truck but I rarely use them as I mostly use stranded wire. I use plenty of barrier strips though:


Those are used in Europe frequently. I've wired many things in my relatives homes in Germany, with those barrier strips.


----------



## SummitElectric1 (Jan 18, 2016)

From my experience those types of connectors result in more loose connections than regular wire nuts. Although that may likely be due to installer error.
On many troubleshooting calls for recessed cans that are not working the culprit seems to a wire that has come loose from one of those kinds of connectors. 
So in that respect I love those connectors, because diagnosing and repairing other people's sloppy electrical work is good for my business.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

You're an idiot and your house is going to burn down if you use those.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

TxElectrician said:


> You're an idiot and your house is going to burn down if you use those.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> You're an idiot and your house is going to burn down if you use those.


By that logic, every house with a recent Halo recessed can should have burned down by now...:blink:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Most people call em by the brand name Wago.
> 
> I like push connectors, some electricians think they are crap.


And some think that some electrician are crap...:whistling


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

m1911 said:


> By that logic, every house with a recent Halo recessed can should have burned down by now...:blink:


Not the one's I wire, we cut them off and use a wirenut


----------

